# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Russian Rat Snake breeders

## 200xth

Anyone here have a Russian Rat Snake and care to recommend the breeder they bought it from?  I'm starting to look into availability and pricing for them, but there doesn't look to be a lot of them around for sale (or I'm just not seeing them).

Anyways if you have a Russian Rat Snake and are happy with him/her, and would like to recommend your breeder (with a website or a contact email addy if possible), that would be great.

Thanks.

----------


## Skiploder

> Anyone here have a Russian Rat Snake and care to recommend the breeder they bought it from?  I'm starting to look into availability and pricing for them, but there doesn't look to be a lot of them around for sale (or I'm just not seeing them).
> 
> Anyways if you have a Russian Rat Snake and are happy with him/her, and would like to recommend your breeder (with a website or a contact email addy if possible), that would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


Tim Spuckler with Third Eye Herp.

----------

_200xth_ (07-01-2014)

----------


## 200xth

Got the first one today.  A little female.

So far, a very cool little snake.  Definitely different from the less active ones like bp's.  She seems very active and very curious about things.

----------


## 200xth

I got the female from Ken Foose.  Tim Spuckler is not able to provide any at this time.

If anyone knows of another breeder, I would appreciate it.  These little buggers seem hard to find.

----------


## TucsonAZ

I stumbled upon a trio at a reptile show long ago for like $60, I had no clue how lucky I was nor do I know why many years later I ever sold them.  I would love to find more as well, they're one of the coolest snakes ever and one of a few must have snakes on my list.

----------


## Jhill001

Don't they start off looking like Emori's rats and then slowly turn into eastern Kingsnakes? Super cool transformation.

----------


## 200xth

> I stumbled upon a trio at a reptile show long ago for like $60, I had no clue how lucky I was nor do I know why many years later I ever sold them.  I would love to find more as well, they're one of the coolest snakes ever and one of a few must have snakes on my list.


I would love to come across something like that a show.

I'm trying to find another male/female pair this year.

----------

